

Steroid bust shows Feds can still get at "private" and "secure" e-mail - muriithi
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071108-secure-hushmail-can-still-talk-to-the-feds.html

======
omnipath
This was neither private nor secure. By definition, if someone else has access
to your account, it's not private. Laziness did this person in. He half-assed
it.

~~~
imsteve
Well, by definition, public key crypto and proper key management can let
others have your encrypted data and it'll still be safe.

Of course, this is not what the hushmail bastards were providing.

